
How to Lose 20 lbs. of Fat in 30 Days… Without Doing Any Exercise - 10smom
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/04/06/how-to-lose-20-lbs-of-fat-in-30-days-without-doing-any-exercise/
======
10smom
This is the blog book and comments that got tim Ferris to write his latest
book 4 hour body . For those of you tight on money, just reading this post by
Tim, as book is all spelled out for you here.

This blog post is actually how I found out about his orginal book, 4 hour work
week. Which final got me on right path of finding resource I needed.

Thank you time

